# Scabs



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys,
I noticed about 2 weeks ago that our 2 8month old goldens have scabs ALL over their head. Well, we took em to the vet and he wasnt sure what it was. He gave them a shot, some medicated shampoo, and some pills to take. We gave them baths last night and i started looking closely at on of them. Well, since they just got bathed, i could just wipe the scab off but there was a large pimpil like bump underneath the scab. Any clue what this could be? They are both on advantix and up to date on their shots. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

I don't know if it's the same thing or not, but Scout will get a scabby bump (the bump is kind of whitish colored and looks like it would be ***** but it's not) after he's been bitten by a tick. It' looks really gross for a while, then goes away.
I will see if I can maybe get a picture for you to compare to (yuck, huh?!)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Could they have gotten into an ant pile and been bitten?


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

e.c.mama said:


> I don't know if it's the same thing or not, but Scout will get a scabby bump (the bump is kind of whitish colored and looks like it would be ***** but it's not) after he's been bitten by a tick. It' looks really gross for a while, then goes away.
> I will see if I can maybe get a picture for you to compare to (yuck, huh?!)


That sounds exactly what its like but Murphy has them ALL OVER his head and marley just has a few behind his ears. We have yet to see one tick on either of them though. But what you described is EXACLTY what its like, white bumps, no puss..

I will try to get some pics too. They both HATE it when you try to touch the bumps though. Murphy let me yesterday for a while right after his bath which is how i noticed the white bumps.


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Could they have gotten into an ant pile and been bitten?


 Anything is possible with these two fools....... I could tell you some stories.....


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

Sorry it took so long, but here's the best pic I could get, and that isn't saying much at all! I need more hands!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope the medicine helps. I have no clue!


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Bonnie and Bear get scabs around their necks and ears because of the way they grab each other when they're wrestling. They're not big, and sound exactly like what you are describing. They will grab a chunk of fur then pull like they are trying to drag each other around. It used to scare me, but the vet told me because they are still puppies they remember playing with their littermates that way and not to worry too much about it!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I've noticed for the first time, that this year, Sadie and Loocie have had several _small_ scabs on the side of their faces, behind ears and on the side of the neck. Too small to be nips from playing, and they don't break skin like that. At first I thought they were from running through sticker bushes on walks and got snagged. 
Then I noticed on the rock walls of my raised bed garden, all these teeny teeny "red bugs" swarming....Chiggers!
What a nasty itchy bite they give and leave a small welt, much smaller than a 'skeeter' bite, that itch for two weeks or more. And they have been itchy!
They lean over the wall to get to their fav sweet grass and I think they are getting bit.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1589&articleid=774

I sprayed with Neem oil and am not seeing them now


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

e.c.mama said:


> Sorry it took so long, but here's the best pic I could get, and that isn't saying much at all! I need more hands!


That is pretty much what they look like. It looks like they are clearing up though thank god!


----------



## MannySamson (Jun 24, 2018)

Frack77 said:


> That is pretty much what they look like. It looks like they are clearing up though thank god!


It's most likely ringworm, if you google "scabs appearing randomly around dog's skins". The vet confirmed too. I used Apple Cider Vinegar (bragg organic), 70% apple cider vinegar mixed with water 30%, with a sponge and rubbed it all over my two golden retrievers fur, onto the skin and affected areas, then left to air-dry. It kills the fungus infection (ringworm) and also eases the itch very effectively, recommended twice a day for 1 to 2 weeks until there isn't anymore new ones appearing and old ones are healing. Apple Cider Vinegar will also disinfect the external area where your dogs hang out/sleeps, you can mix the same solution into a spray container and use it around the house. Godbless.


----------



## M&Ms momma (5 mo ago)

MannySamson said:


> It's most likely ringworm, if you google "scabs appearing randomly around dog's skins". The vet confirmed too. I used Apple Cider Vinegar (bragg organic), 70% apple cider vinegar mixed with water 30%, with a sponge and rubbed it all over my two golden retrievers fur, onto the skin and affected areas, then left to air-dry. It kills the fungus infection (ringworm) and also eases the itch very effectively, recommended twice a day for 1 to 2 weeks until there isn't anymore new ones appearing and old ones are healing. Apple Cider Vinegar will also disinfect the external area where your dogs hang out/sleeps, you can mix the same solution into a spray container and use it around the house. Godbless.


Hi I have the same issue with my two goldens but their ringworm test came back negative. But I’ll try the vinegar trick. Thanks!


----------

